# Jay Miron Schwinn Signature Series. ...



## Chopper1 (Jan 30, 2017)

My son has a chance to buy this Schwinn Jay Miron signature series BMX bike.  It is basically new, never riden, never sat on, never been outside. Any idea of what it is worth.
Thanks for your help.


----------

